# I'm back :)



## matt020593 (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you all miss me?  

All I found mantiswise on holiday(Tunisia, North Africa) was a hatched ootheca  (Shpodromantis sp.)

I got to ride a Camel in the Sahara desert though  .







Visit the 2nd largest Roman ampitheatre(spelling?)











I won't drag you through all my pictures, far too many!


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 30, 2008)

Didn't miss you at all you d-a cracka!


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 30, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Didn't miss you at all you d-a cracka!


lol bet you did, meany


----------



## Ian (Jul 30, 2008)

I would say I missed you - although I was in Spain myself, so I didn't.  

I think you should post up all of your photos. I'd do the same, but I don't want to give the impression that I'm an alcoholic.


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ian said:


> I'm an alcoholic.


LOL


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 30, 2008)

hey. did the camel spit in your face? :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 30, 2008)

No thank god, was quite friendly actually lol


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 30, 2008)

Is it true that people over there consume Camel faeces in order to gain holy power?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 31, 2008)

I am glad you are back and that first pic is ,,,how can I say, beautiful, what wonderful color, is that u

with the thumbs up? Can't see your face.


----------



## Meiji (Jul 31, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> I'm back...All I found mantiswise on holiday(Tunisia, North Africa) was a hatched ootheca  (Shpodromantis sp.)


Then you returned in disgrace. Go back to Tunisia and fetch at least one new species for the hobby.

(kidding)

John (Meiji) in Boston


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 31, 2008)

Sure doesn't look like prime mantis habitat, though I'm going to the desert to collect them next month!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 31, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Is it true that people over there consume Camel faeces in order to gain holy power?


wouldnt be suprised if they do..........


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 31, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> wouldnt be suprised if they do..........


I was watching "Strutter" and a whole family was pickind up hurds from all over the field and then they like totally started eating scat out of plastic bottles cut in a half (guess they could not afford cups) - this was said to be some sort of a ritual or something...


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 31, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> I was watching "Strutter" and a whole family was pickind up hurds from all over the field and then they like totally started eating scat out of plastic bottles cut in a half (guess they could not afford cups) - this was said to be some sort of a ritual or something...


wats strutter?


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 31, 2008)

From wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprophagia

"Lewin (2001) reports that "... consumption of fresh, warm camel feces has been recommended by Bedouins as a remedy for bacterial dysentery; its efficacy (probably attributable to the antibiotic subtilisin from _Bacillus subtilis_) was confirmed by German soldiers in Africa during World War II.""


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 31, 2008)

Peter said:


> From wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprophagia"Lewin (2001) reports that "... consumption of fresh, warm camel feces has been recommended by Bedouins as a remedy for bacterial dysentery; its efficacy (probably attributable to the antibiotic subtilisin from _Bacillus subtilis_) was confirmed by German soldiers in Africa during World War II.""


 :blink: 

...I guess ya would just have to gulp it down...quickly :blink:


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 31, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> :blink: ...I guess ya would just have to gulp it down...quickly :blink:


theres no way [SIZE=36pt]ON EARTH[/SIZE] i would eat ***


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 31, 2008)

If it were a matter of life or death, I woudn't think twice. Medicine rarely tastes good


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah but medicine rarely has to travel through something elses digestive tract before reaching you know does it  

Hiyo Matt, camel spiders would of been better then camels though lol


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you guys seen the ***********you know why I deleted this*********? Them Brazilians don't seem to be any stranger to this sort of practice :blink: 

Strutter is a tv show where obscenity and language are so intense that it has to be aired around midnight - the guy don't beat around the bush...


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> Have you guys seen the **************? Them Brazilians don't seem to be any stranger to this sort of practice :blink:


Oh god don't even talk about that, I feel sick already. Odd girls.

*cough* 2 men 1 horse*cough*  :lol:


----------



## Kruszakus (Aug 1, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Oh god don't even talk about that, I feel sick already. Odd girls.*cough* 2 men 1 horse*cough*  :lol:


Ian woulda say "Poor Mr. Hands" :lol:


----------



## matt020593 (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL yeah if he wern't on holiday, AGAIN. Lucky bugger.


----------

